
Amazon Knows What You Buy. And It’s Building a Big Ad Business from It - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/20/technology/amazon-ads-advertising.html
======
throwaway98121
Is this news or is it merely the daily “lets have the hive mind attack
${fill_in_tech_company_here}”?

We get these posts just about every day about why some tech company is
horrible. It’s not why I personally come to hacker news to get indoctrinated
with the political biases of these organizations. The quality of this site is
decreasing because of this garbage.

~~~
Puer
The NYT editorial board seems to have a personal vendetta against FB/Amazon in
particular. Twitter and Google get passes in mainstream media, for whatever
reason.

I wish they would give the same scrutiny they gave to FB for the past year to
Equifax or cellphone carriers that sell our location data.

~~~
IOT_Apprentice
Well, the NYT editorial board has been carrying a lot of water for Trump.
Given his childish Jeff Bozo and Amazon Washington Post attacks, this would
align nicely. So not a surprise, just more disappointment from the NYT.

------
ceejayoz
This might be a blessing in disguise, given how horrendous Amazon's product
search is. If they target me correctly, I might not have to go through ten
pages of useless results to find something...

~~~
tjr
I routinely get emails from them advertising selections of products which
suggest they have almost zero idea of what I might be interested in.

------
chriselles
Amazon selling ads seems a natural progression after it started selling 3rd
Party products alongside it’s own identical products nearly 20 years ago.

None of us are totally immune to Marketing/Advertising/Propaganda.

I would agree that Amazon’s product recommendations for me are terrible, with
the exception of Kindle books.

I’m currently purchasing Kindle books at a rate 3-5x faster than I can read
them!

I actually support a 3rd online advertising option as Google AdWords and FB
advertising costs can be quite steep with declining bang for buck.

Disclosure: used to work for Amazon in the prehistoric age.

------
kempbellt
Is this news?

~~~
j-c-hewitt
It was news in 2012! Now it's more olds than news.

